# Chicago's Pullman Neighborhood



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Chicago's Pullman neighborhood marked as National Park

Interesting history lesson. Needs more pictures!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Tons of pictures here Bob,
http://www.pullman-museum.org/theCompany/


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Great history ... interesting post!

TJ


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

This article didn't mention the specific location which
is in the area around 111th and 113th Sts and Cottage
Grove Ave.

Back in the 70s business took me to Hammond/Gary, Indiana
that borders on the Southern Chicago City limits. It was claimed
that Pullman had a very large installation between those two
cities where the rail cars were actually built. Was that true?

Don


----------

